# Durchsuchen Dialog in VBA(Access)



## Schkripti (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

ich mal wieder , ich möchte eine Art Durchsuchen Dialog öffnen wenn jemand auf einen Button klickt (wie der Speichern Unter Dialog) aber dann möchte ich das ausgewählt Ziel in ein Textfeld auf einem Access Formular übernehmen. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## ANI (3. Dezember 2003)

hallo Schkripti,

nutze doch den Suchen-Dialog von Access.

Setze diesen Code in ein Klick-Ereignis deines Buttons ein.

    DoCmd.DoMenuItem A_FORMBAR, A_EDITMENU, 10, , A_MENU_VER20


ANI


----------



## Nirraven (4. Dezember 2003)

Suchen dialog von Access? das finde ich, is aber keine gute lösung. Ich persönlich mache immer ein Suchformular mit variablen SuchStrings, wobei die ergebnisse in einem Erbegnisformular wiedergegeben werden, von wo aus man mittels Button dann diesen Datensatz auswählt. bzw. wenn es nur einen Datensatz gibt, wird natürlich sofort dieser ausgewählt... 

Allerdings bräuchte ich für kreative vorschläge eine genaue beschreibung des problems...

Nir


----------



## ANI (4. Dezember 2003)

hallo Schkripti,

es gibt noch andere Möglichleiten zum Thema Suchen.

'gehe zum Suchfeld (Feldname)
DoCmd.GoToControl "AdressNr"

'Suche in diesem Feld
DoCmd.FindRecord Suchen nach[, Vergleichen][, Groß-/Kleinschreibung][, Suchen][, Wie formatiert][, Nur aktuelles Feld][, Am Anfang beginnen]

Genauerers steht in der Access-Hilfe unter 'FindRecord'.

Du kannst aber auch eine Auflistung per SQL erzeugen, indem du einen Recordset auf eine Tabelle setzt und mittels 'Where-Klausel' einen Filter zum Einschränken der angezeigten Datensätze erzwingst.

ANI


----------



## Nirraven (4. Dezember 2003)

Bei der ersten Variante ist es halt nur soeine Frage, wie genau eine Solche suche ist, aber das muss man dann sehen.

Nir


----------

